

TELL HN: SQL Saturday #120 - Huntington Beach, CA on March 24, 2012 - MarlonPro

If you're around Los Angeles or Orange County here in California, #sqlsat120 is just around the corner! We currently have 249 registered attendees (as of 3/8/2012) but we have more spaces for more attendees! Free Lunch too!<p>For info check out: http://sqlsaturday.com/120/eventhome.aspx<p>If you have questions, please email me marlon.ribunal@gmail.com
======
MarlonPro
Clickers:

<http://sqlsaturday.com/120/eventhome.aspx>

